# My 1st Nub Event



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Finally....Finally I get to go to my 1st Nub event @Atlantic cigars

The Nub Crew










Robisjebus and Duece










shroom91 with the Mini










"LK" himself with his Nub










Me and "LK"










And Sam doing what he likes to do


























And Ernesto from Padilla trying his hand at a NUB










Didn't win the raffle for the Mini Cooper but still a great time


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

It was a pretty cool event! I have to say it was interesting seeing Ernesto Padilla trying his hand at a nub! LOL Wish we had a better turn out, but it was still a blast hangin out with you chuck! Lets hope we can do it again some time.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wish I could have been there...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Hope they have one here soon. great pics


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

The Nub "on tour" Events looks like a not to mis event for a cigar-lover! :biggrin:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

can't wait until they get out west


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looked like a great event, and Padilla rolling a Nub, freaking cool! Have to wait a couple months longer here.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

looks like a great time


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

It was a nice event, although I should have bought another box of Nubs.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

looked like a great time, who got to smoke the Nubillia?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like you guys had fun.wish i would have gone .


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very cool...look forward to September...Thats when Sammy comes to Florida...Oh and when Football season starts.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like yall had a blast. Congrats.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pickups..looks like a good time...


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

I had a great time meeting everyone, and hopefully we'll see eachother again sooner than later.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Does that table travel everywhere Sam does?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great event!!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

that was sam's brand new rolling table, hand crafted by walt, and he will be taking it to every event.


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

here are my pics form the event.

The guys at Nub chose a picture of mine as an early contest winner (I say early because there are a ton of better pictures now). As a winner I got to go to cigar fest 08 and work the Oliva Nub booth.
here are some pictures.



Before the fest Sam had a Nub event at the newly relocated Atlantic store in Stroudsberg PA. Sam looking over my Mini Cooper and Ernesto Padilla admiring the car (outside Atlantic Cigars PA).






Skipper ALWAYS gets a ticket.


The Oliva Crew looking over the Cooper (Jose Oliva, Rick (the NY area rep), Dave Wagner & Chris (the PA or Mid Atlantic rep)



Sam rolling on his NEW Walt-built rolling table at the start of the Atlantic Cigars Nub event



Ernesto Padilla admiring Sam's work.



Ernest trying to see if he remembers how it's done.



Maybe he forgot a few things. Check out Sam's expression.



A few patches and it'll be ok.

I wish I had more pictures. We literally redecorated the store with Nub Leafs on the windows. Posters, signs, floor signs, neon signs... And a pretty decent turnout. Towards the end I bought a box of Connecticuts myself and something pretty cool came of it.



The Oliva and the Nub crew



Sammy driving the nubby cooper into the Cigar fest arena



The Nub Booth ready for the onslaught (we worked on this form 1 till 3, then again from 11:00 PM until 3 AM and again from around 10:00 am the next day until noon when the mob attacked)






Maduro Pips waiting for the first customer.



Skipper and Walt waiting.


I told this guy that if he got a Nub tattoo on his head we'd give him a fresh rolled. Maduro pips helping out the the task (his entire body was covered with real tattoos except for his head)


I brought Tim Oz (CAO) over and introduced Tim to Sam.


The Nub line extended into another room!


The Camacho guys watching Sam roll.



Sam's a celeb! Signing a womans shirt!



People were tailgating and partying outside.



Part of the venue



The ever popular Flavourettes (the Nub line was bigger even than the line to get a picture with these beautiful woman (must have been Maduro pips charm)



Ernesto Padilla drew this picture of Dave Wagner (AKA Bulz) with a pen in about 20 seconds (Ernesto hung out for quite a time at the Oliva booth)



Skipper (me) with Ernesto


Skipper & Jose'



Skipper and the man... Sam


The Nub crew



Rick the Oliva NY Area rep with all the Nub hats



Dave (Bulz) with his Girley Temple (a gift from some admirer-a guy)



Sam drinking it!


The Nubs were a tremendous hit. By far the most popular booth. We actually ran out of cigars but quick thinking we were able to get more form CI and everyone who was entitled got one. Everyone with a NUB tattoo got a fresh rolled.
Everyone was talking about Nubs. I spoke with Nestor Mirandez for a while, he noticed my Nub shirt and pulled a cut-down Barrel aged cigar and said it was his Nub. He actually had this cut down form the night before. So he was talking and thinking about it.



And no one mentioned I tried to see Ernesto Padilla a box of Nubs? Hell, I even mentioned the mini cooper.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Just awesome....gonna get my pics up today!

Hey Chuck...please PM me and email me the high res shots of me and you and then the one with me and the nub. I'll give u my addy via PM.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Great shots John!!! very nice!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

And to think I believed that Mario was the Shirley Temple drinker all this time. I never would have expected this from Sam and Dave. :lol:


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

i actually bought dave the shirley temple (with extra shirley), but it's a LONG story as to why i bought it.

sam was laughing so hard, he said his face hurt!

and mario with his F*ing pitchfork!



good times, good times.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> i actually bought dave the shirley temple (with extra shirley), but it's a LONG story as to why i bought it.
> 
> sam was laughing so hard, he said his face hurt!
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!! What a weekend!!! And yes Duane...quite a surprise...your Idol Sammy in fact enjoys the occasionally Shirley!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats what I'm talkin about


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

looks like you guys had a GREAT time!


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Just awesome....gonna get my pics up today!
> 
> Hey Chuck...please PM me and email me the high res shots of me and you and then the one with me and the nub. I'll give u my addy via PM.


Today... It's now tomorrow brother. Did you stab your watch with your trident?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Man those are some great pictures ,nicely done..


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

Skipper said:


> Today... It's now tomorrow brother. Did you stab your watch with your trident?


now he has me quoting myself. Come on Pips... POST DANGIT!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Skipper said:


> now he has me quoting myself. Come on Pips... POST DANGIT!


OK OK!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

When did Mario start working for Nub's
Thanks for the smokes bro.


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> OK OK!!!!!!!!! LOL


how long Pips?


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome time at nub event


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> When did Mario start working for Nub's
> Thanks for the smokes bro.


Enjoy the Nubs Nick.....and I only work for NUB on special events!!  aka Cigar Fest and perhaps the BIG SMOKE!


----------

